# Questions on decreasing fuzz Algae on Glass



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi,
I have a 20 gal. High Lit tank (55 PC, 65 PC) 5hrs on
one and 5 on the other.... ( 10k and 88k bulbs)
Dose NPK, Plantex/Boron....
I use DIY CO2 (2 ltr. bottle) in a Powerhead... 
I have a AquaClear hangon filter as well. 
First question- Wonder if I should bag the Powerhead and
run the tube into just the AquaCLear???? Or is it more 
effecient running this out of the powerhead??
I keep 10:1 on nitrates/Phos. and do 50% waterchanges
once per wk. always.. (also add K2SO4 at same time)
I was dosing Plantex @ 2mls. 3x per wk. (2 tbls. 591ml. bottle)
Now, I have not been able to get rid of this Fuzz like film
on the Glass and 24hrs after water change it's back..
I know this is due to a Fert imbalance. 
Should I just back off of the Micros? Plus, I bet the DIY CO2 is not up to par.. (I do changeouts every couple wks) 
Wonder if I should try Excel in conjunction???
Plants are Fine and growing fast with no major algae issues
there.....
Would really like to get some feedback on this please!!!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Get your CO2 leels up and make sure you have atleast 5ppm NO3 ALWAYS. It'll go away in a couple weeks if those parameters are met and you are diligant about thorough about cleaning the glass at the wc. Look for a post by me about this from 3-4 months ago, also another one by Laith.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes,
Nitrates are always, 5-10 ppm on the average..

My PH has been rather low @ 6.3-6.5 ( was going to add
Baking Soda to help buffer) 
kh and gh 3-5 respectfully


----------

